# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  يوميات بصالي

## الشمشار

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلام من الله عليكم 
اولا 
انا ان شاء الله وبعون الله حا اتم البوستات المفتوحه قريبا (الماتميتها ) واولها عوج الطندب 
ثانيا 
اعتذر لكل الاعضاء العلقو لي علي بوست وانا مارجعت ليهم وجيبو  راسكم ابوسه حقكم علي 


ثالثا 
عذرا للغياب لاني كنت بدرب في مذيعين جدد اتمني ان يخلقو الاضافه في خارطه الاعلام السوداني 
رابعا وده المهم 
موضوعنا اسمو يوميات بصالي 
وكلمه بصالي تعني بائع البصل 
هي عباره عن ذكرياتي انا ووالدي مع مهنه التجاره وخاصه تجاره البصل 
بعد افطر موعدكم مع يوميات بصالي 
اتفضلو معاي فطور مادايرين مادايرين يعني احنسكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههه 

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*حاضر
                     اهم شى البصل
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*فطور شنو ياالشمشار من اسي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الشمشار مشى يفطر
الظاهر حا يجينا بعد الغدا
المهم البصل !!
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل بعد الفطور 
في صيف عام 1985 وكان عمري حينها 8 سنوات الحيت علي والدي ان اذهب معه للسوق العربي مكان عمله حيث كان  يمتهن والدي  حينها تجاره البصل وبعد ان استخدمت كل الوسائل الاقناعيه واولها البكاء طبعا رضخ والدي للامر خصوصا انو كانت ايام العطله قد بدئت وكثرت شكاوي امي رحمه الله عليها من حوامتي الكتيره في الشمس 
كان لدي فضول غريب في استكشاف ذلك العالم 
السوق العربي وخصوصا سوق البصل 
ههههههههه وده لاني كتير بسمع من الاستاذ في المدرسه انو بيصفنا بسوق البصل لامن يجي يلقي الفصل في حاله من الهرجله والكوراك والجوطه 
جايطين زي سوق البصل 
كانت هذه عباره الاستاذ التي دفعتني دفعا لاستكشاف ذلك العالم 
وبما انني اصغر اخوتي في المنزل فكنت دلوعه البيت ويكفي اني ابكي ((الله لاسمعكم صوت بكاي  وقت كنت صغير )) لكي احصل علي ما اريده 
اقتنع والدي وطلب مني ان استحم 
زمان ما كنت بكره شئ اكتر من الحمام لانو الصابون طوالي بخش لي في عيوني وبتجرس لكن الغريبه اني  طوالي مشيت استحميت ولبست واتحركنا علي السوق العربي 
والله الاستاذ اجحف لامن قال سوق البصل جايط هههههه ده الجوطه ذاته 
اول شئ وقعت عليهو عيوني لواري محمله بصل وعرفت بعد داك انو اللواري دي بتجي من جهه شندي وماجاورها وبصل شندي هو اجود انواع البصل الموجود في السوق واعلاهم سعرا 
لامن وصلنا البرنده البخت فيها ابوي البصل لقيت التجار زملاء ابوي كلهم جوني ورحبو بي وسموني البصالي الصغير وطبعا ترحيبهم ماكان ساده غمتو لي الفيهو النصيب 
لدرجه اني جيوبي اتملن حلاوه وبسكويت وقروش وللدرجه الخلت اختي الاكبر مني طوالي بعد رجعت البيت تطالب بمساواتها بي وتبكي في سبيل ان تكون معنا في اليوم التالي في سوق البصل  لكن  ابوي تذمر وقال دي شبكه شنو دي ؟؟؟؟ 
نواصل هسي خليكم قراب 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
قريبين يا شمشره . . . واصل !!
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل 
في اليوم داك اتعرفت علي الفئات المهمه في مجتمع سوق البصل وهي التجار واصحاب اللواري والسماسره والعتاله  ودي اركان تجاره سوق البصل  في فئات تانيه لكن ديل اهم الفئات واكثرها تأثيرا 
طبعا بما انو دي زيارتي الاولي للسوق اسئلتي كانت كتيره واول سؤال سألتو ابوي 
الناس ديل هدومهم وسخانه كده ليه ؟؟؟؟ كنت اشير للعتاله 
ضحك والدي ووضح لي ان هذه هدوم الشغل وهم عندهم هدوم نضيفه لكن بلبسوها وقت جايين علي السوق ووقت راجعين بيتهم اجلسني والدي في احد المقاعد وطلب مني ان اراقب الشوالات واشار الي ان  هذه الشوالات تخصنا هههههههههههه وحصلت مشكله ظريفه 
جاء واحد واشتري شوال من ابوي وانا رفضت انو يشيلو ياجماعه يشيل شوالانا ليه ؟؟؟؟ 
ضحك في عم داؤؤد وهو عتالي يعمل مع ابي وذهب  لاحد الاكشاك  وجاب لي عصير وفهمني انو ده بيع والزول البشيلو لي البضاعه عم داؤود وعم كمونيه  وديل العتاله الشغالين مع ابوي ( اسمه حسن ولقب بكمونيه لحبه لوجبه الكمونيه ) بكون اصلا اشتراها وادانا القروش جات الساعه 10 صباحا وجابو الفطور ابوي ومعتصم اخوي وعم داؤود وكمونيه جلسو مع بعضهم لتناول الفطور وكان فول وههههههههه طبعا معاه كمونيه واجلسوني بجنبهم  وبقينا نفطر سوا وفي اللحظه ديك حسيت اني  بقيت جزء من السوق ده 
نواصل بعد شويه 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*, ‏الحوشابي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏باجيو
حبابكم الف
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

نواصل بعد الفطور 
في صيف عام 1985 وكان عمري حينها 8 سنوات زمان ما كنت بكره شئ أكتر من الحمام لانو الصابون طوالي بخش لي في عيوني وبتجرس لكن الغريبه اني طوالي مشيت ؟؟؟؟ 





 

يا صغير !!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*يا الشمشار ياخي مالك بقيت ذي قناة فوول تقطع كمان تكون نسيت الكيبورد ولا شغال بجهاز لاب توب ونسيت البطاريه بعد الكهرباء قطعت منك *** بعدين اعذارك بقت كتيره ونحن ماشفع عشان تجيب ليك صور من دور الحضانه تقول بسلم ليكم في رأسكم ** ياخوي عندك حلين نسبه لانه كتروا شاكوك وقلوا شاكروك 
يا تعتدل ولا تعتذل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*انتهينا من الفطور وساقني عم كمونيه لي حنان وحنان احدي بائعات الشاي في سوق البصل هههههههه طبعا هن كتااااااار لكن حنان زبونه كمونيه وبعد كم سنه عرفت انو  بريده من تحت  تحت عرفها بي وقعد شرب الشاي ورجعنا 
حنان شخصيه لذيذه زوله طيبه كده وبسيطه ومؤدبه وكريمه (ادتني قروش ) هههههههه وجابت لي بسكويت وحلاوه  يعني ياجماعه كمونيه عندو حق ههههه 
رجعنا البرنده ابوي واخوي حبو يختبروني قالو لي الشوالات دي كانت كم ؟ قلت ليهم كان عددها  كده 
ابتسمو الاتنين وحسيت بنشوه ما بعدها لانو الاجابه طلعت صحيحه وختيت في راسي وقتها اني بعد ده بقيت بصالي محترف 
مر اليوم جميل جدا عباره عن حركه كتيره للبيع والشراء وجيوبي ملن حلاوه وبسكويت وقروش وبطني ملت عصاير وبيبسي قمت نمت وصحوني العصر قالو لي يلا نحن ماشين 
اخوي قال لي النوم في السوق ممنوع وقال لي وينه الشوالات ؟؟؟؟؟ 
سؤالو كان مباغت 
عاينت محل الشوالات كانت مرصوصه مافي ولا شوال سكتت 
اخوي قال لي في السوق لو نمت بسرقوك 
ودي كانت اول معلومه سمعتها عن التجاره 
الكان محيرني في السوق انو في ناس كتار ورغم كتره الناس لكن ابوي ومعتصم اخوي كانو بعرفوهم كلهم بالاسم ونحن لامن وصلنا السوق في تجار كتار جو نا وسلمو علينا وابوي برضو بعد وصلنا لف السوق سلم علي جيرانو كلهم وعرفت بعد داك انو دي عاده في سوق البصل انو البصالي لازم يسلم علي ابناء مهنتو ويصبح عليهم ويعرف اخبارهم 
ده كان اليوم الاول في السوق 
طبعا لامن رجعت البيت امي رحمه الله عليها سألتني بكره حتمشي السوق مع اخوانك وابوك ؟ 
قلت ليها ايوه بكره الصباح ماشين السوق سوق البصل 
نواصل بعد شويه 



*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل 
انا بعمل الفواصل دي عشان القي زمن للكتابه والتذكر فعذرا لو الشغلانه مسكت بيكم زمن هههههه شايف ابراهيم عطيه محتج 
في اليوم التاني صحيت الشمس مامرقت وجري علي الحمام (الحمام الكنت مابدورو داك سبحان الله ) استحميت ولبست ومشيت صحيت اخوي وقعدت معاه في سريرو في انتظار ابوي يجهز ونمش 
لكن تأتي الرياح بما لاتشتهي السفن ابوي قال لي الليله تقعد في البيت اعترضت وبكيت لكن ابوي ما اقتنع ليه اوريكم ؟؟؟؟؟
قبيل قلت ليكم اختي حلفت الا تمشي معانا وابوي عمل بمبدا المساواه في الظلم عدل منعني انا واختي 
ومشو السوق وانا طبعا دورت حوامه في الحله ما جيت البيت الا مع المغرب مغبرن ومبشتن ووسخان وملان تراب وطبعا اخدت جلده معتبره من الوالده رحمه الله عليها وقادتني اختي الي الحمام مجبرا لانو حالتي كانت حاله وانا طالع من الحمام سمعت امي بتقول  لي ابوي الولد ده تاني مايقعد في البيت سوقو معاك السوق واختو انا بقنعه  ههههه وفعلا ده الحصل اختي غشوها بي قريشات عصروهن ليها وانا من اصبحت مشيت مع ابوي السوق 
واستقبلوني استقبال حافل ناس السوق وسالوني امبارح ماجيت ليه 
لو لاحظتو رغم انني طفل لكن ناس السوق كانو بعاملوني كأني زول كبير واليوم التاني في السوق كان فرصه اني اتعلم عيوب البضاعه والبضاعه مقصود بها  البصل وسمعت فيه عباره البصاله المشهوره بيع البصل بما حصل 
نواصل 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل 
رغم اني  في البوست ده وصفت سوق البصل بالجوطه لكن في الحقيقه السوق منضبط وله قواعد وان يبدو للوهله الاولي انو جايط وما بتحكمو قوانين لكن الحاصل عكس كده
الكلام ده جابتو العباره الاخيره الكتبتها في الرد السابق بيع البصل بما حصل 
العباره معناها واضح لكن لمزيد من التفسير نقول العباره تطلق للتاجر ان يبيع البصل باي هامش ربح لانو البصل للاسف مابقعد كتير 
وكلمه التاجر لاتشمل تجار الجمله والقطاعي فقط لكن تشمل تجار البصل عموما والمزارعين ايضا 
قلت ليكم اني اول شئ اتعلمتو في اليوم التاني كان عيوب البصل 
ههههههههه لوكتبتها بتقولو الزول ده برطن لكن ما مشكله 
بقولو ليك من العيوب المهمه في البصل انو يكون مرمض او فيهو خلفه (بكسر الخاء) او مشعف او فيهو ضربه طوريه او قشرتو قايمه 
ومرمض تعني انو البصل لينه واللين يأتي بسبب الشمس او سوء التخزين وبتكون البصل رائختها زي مابنقول بعاميتنا عفنه اما فيهو خلفه انو البصله تكون مجزئه عباره عن بصلتين ملصقات في بعض  اما مشعفه فهي انها تكون ناشفه جدا تكون البصل قشر بس 
اما البصل الفيهو ضربه الطوريه فالبصله بتكون مفتوحه وده لانو لامن طلعوها من الارض بالطوريه الطوريه جات في جسم البصله والبصله بقت مفتوحه او مشروخه اما البصل القشرتو قائمه فالبصله بتكون منزوعه القشر وقشره البصله هي التي تحافظ علي البصله طازجه وسليمه 
دي العيوب واصبرو معاي صبر ايوب انا جااااااااااي 


*

----------


## مناوي

*  ترانا صابرين اااااااااالشمشار  
 ايامك كانت حلو شديد؟؟؟!1 
ههههههه الملجة دي ملجة ويييييييين؟؟؟ 
اوع تكون الشعبي ام درمان
*

----------


## الشمشار

*قلنا انو السوق فيهو نظام صارم علي كل الفئات الذكرتها ليكم في اول البوست وهي التجار واصحاب اللواري والسماسره والعتاله 
مثلا من القوانين الفي السوق انك ما تشتري بضاعه دايره تاجر غيرك (بقصد كتاجر ) والبصاله زي كل المجتمعات عندهم كبير بحل المشاكل وبفصل في المنازعات لو حصلت منازعات 
كمان ممنوع انك كتاجر تستميل عتالي عشان يسيب شغلو عند فلان ويجي يشتغل معاك وعلي سيره العتاله عرفت انهم بنزلو البصل من اللوري بقيمه هي اقل من القيمه البرفع بيها الشوال للزبون وبشيلو قروشهم آخر اليوم اما عن السماسره فممنوع علي السمسار انو يعرض بضاعه علي اكثر من تاجر يعني لو عرضها علي تاجر والتاجر داير يشتريها وقال لي باخدها يبقي خلاص مافي داعي تاني انها تعرض لتاجر آخر الافي حاله تنازل التاجر الاول عنها والسماسره عكس العتاله بياخدو حقهم من التاجر والبائع حار حار ما بنتظرو لحدي آخر اليوم 
سعر البصل بتتحكم في حاجات كتيره اولها واهمها  العرض والطلب ومنها برضو الظروف الطبيعيه مع ملاحظه اني بتكلم عن الاسعار ووارد البصل في الثمانينات ومن القوانين انو لو في مشكله في الوارد يقوم كبير البصاله بتوزيع الوارد علي الجميع سواسيه عشان كلهم يشتغلو 
كمان من القوانين الكانت سايره في الزمن داك انو اخوك التاجر مابربح فيك يعني انت عندك مثلا ثلاثه شوالات وجاك زبون داير اربعه شوالات ممكن تشيل الشوال الرابع من جارك وتحاسبو بسعر الشراءومرات ممكن تدي ربح انت وذوقك لكن الشائع انو الزميل مابربح في زميلو والعاده دي هسي اتلاشت للاسف مع جشع وطمع البعض 
اكتشفت انو مجتمع سوق البصل مجتمع اقرب للمثاليه فهو مجتمع يحترم فيه الصغير الكبير ويوقر الكبير الصغير وهو مجتمع متكافل لابعد الحدود 
بعد الفاصل حا احكي ليكم كيف يباع البصل من سيد اللوري للتاجر وكيف يحدد سعره من قبل التاجر او من شيخ البصاله 



*

----------


## مناوي

*  هسع مش اربح فيك ابيعك واشتريك وبعد داك يربح فيك دبل كمان 
                        ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل 
البصل لامن يجي السوق ويعرضو السمسار علي التاجر ويجيبو اللوري مكان التاجر بيبدو ينزلوه ويفرغو منو شوال عينه وعلي حسب الشوال الاتفرغ ده بيتحدد سعر البصل في معلومه مهمه انو السمسار لامن يجي يعرض البصل بيقول انو سعر البصل مثلا 50 جنيه للاردب والاردب هو شوالين من البصل ووحده البيع للمحاصيل الاردب يعني اي محصول عدا البهارات يباع بالاردب العيش الفول القمح الكبكبي الفاصوليا  البلح وطبعا البصل 
بعد يتفرغ الشوال الاول ويشوف التاجر البصل علي الطبيعه بيطلب من سيد اللوري الفضل (بضم الفاء ) وهو مصطلح يعني ان يقلل السعر واذا البصل طلع فيهو عيب برضو التاجر بطلب من البائع الفضل ولو ما اتفقو بجي دور السمسار وبقيه التجار بحكموهم وبقبلو بحكمهم اي كان هذا الحكم ولو حصل اثناء انزال الشوالات انو اكتشف العتالي شوال ماتمام بفرغو برضو وبقيفو العتاله بعيد  ويوقفو شغلهم  لحدي ما التاجر يتفاهم مع سيد البضاعه وكان اتفقو العتاله يواصلو انزال البصل من اللوري وكان ما اتفقو يرفعو الشوالات النزلوها وحسابهم عند التاجر 
دي القوانين ونواصل بكره في يوميات بصالي كان الله هون 
تحياتي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل 
في اليوم الثالث لي في السوق القوانين الكتبتها ليكم دي عرفت معظمها سواء عن طريق الملاحظه او السؤال  الملح لعدد من الاشخاص ههههههه جننتهم جن بالاسئله والشئ الحببني في السوق اكتر بعد داك  انو جارنا عندو ولدو في سني تقريبا بقي يجيبو معاه السوق ههههههه يعني بقت موضه السوق بقي مدرسه بس والفضل لشخصي الضعيف 
تعرفت علي عادل (ابن عم احمد جار ابوي في السوق وبصالي برضو ) وبقينا اصحاب وطوالي مع بعض  يا اما في برندتهم يا اما في برندتنا يا اما عند حنان (ست الشاي الحكيت ليكم عنها ) اها رغم حداثه سني انا وعادل لكن الحمد لله اتعلمنا حاجات كتيره وسمونا تيمان برقو المابتفرقو يعني المكان البتشوف في عادل اكيد معاويه معاه ههههههه وعثنا في السوق جوطه وجوطنا زياده علي الجوطه العلي 
كان هدف ابائنا بربطنا بكل مايدور في السوق انو يخلقو مننا بصاله محترمين عشان بعد زمن نمسك بكل تلابيب المهنه ونتشرب اسس التجاره الصحيحه المبنيه علي الصدق في كل شئ والكلام البقولو ده طبعا كان زمان قبل ان يتغول علي مهنه التجاره اشخاص لايراعون الله ولايعرفون غير الغش واللف والدوران الايام في السوق مشت حلوه 
وجاء يوم الجمعه طبعا مافي سوق ورغم انو  ابوي وزملائه بنتظرو الجمعه بفارغ الصبر عشان يرتاحو انا وعادل كنا ما دايرين الجمعه دي تجي خالص لانو ده اليوم الوحيد المابنتلاقي في واكيد برضو بنفقد القروش والحلاوه والبسكويت والحوامه ههههههههه 
وحنان 
الكانت اختنا الكبيره وبتسألنا بحنان الام فطرتو ؟؟؟ عطشانين ؟؟؟؟ اجيب ليكم عصير ؟؟؟؟ وهلم اسئله 
ارتباطنا بالسوق زاد وارتباطنا ببعض زاد اكتر وكل اجازه صيفيه بنقضيها في السوق انا وعادل وبقينا شويه شويه تتدرج مهامنا لحدي مابقينا في عمر معين  وتقريبا بعد تسعه سنوات من التاريخ الذكرتو ليكم 1985 تجار الاتنين وكل واحد فينا اصبح عندو دكان في عام 1994 وعمرنا تقريبا الزمن داك 17 سنه 
نسيت اقول ليكم انو اهلنا درجونا في التجاره 
في الاول عملو لي كل واحد مننا طبليه بنبيع فيها لبان وحلاوه والطبالي العملوها لينا كانت في الحله مافي السوق وبدو يورونا كيف يكون عندك راس مال وكيف تربح ؟ وكيف تعرف السوق داير شنو ؟ ودي اهم نقطه ركزو لينا عليها كتير 
لامن نتلاقي انا وعادل زمان كنا بنتونس ونسه عامه لكن بعد عملنا الطبالي بقت ونستنا كلها اللبان بقي بي كذا والحلاوه فلان بيبيعها ارخص من علان (تجار الجمله ) يعني حتي شكل الونسه اتغير 
اهلنا لامن عملو لينا الطبالي كان اول شرط واهم شرط انو يختو ليك فتره زمنيه ترجع فيها راس المال 
ابوي قال لي بعد داك  لو اديتك راس المال وما استرجعتو منك انت ما حتشد حيلك عشان ترجعو وحتهمل تجارتك 
في ملحوظه مهمه انو الطبليه لايام العطله الصيفيه فقط يعني من تبدأ المدارس تاني ما تتفتح الا في العطله الجايه وكانو صارمين في الحته دي 
نواصل بعد شويه 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس لو اعرف بتمشي وين يامعاويه وتعلقنا كده كنت ارتحت
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل 
اتطورت تجارتنا انا وعادل ومن الطبالي في الحله بقينا نتاجر في السوق وده كان بي اسس واضعنها اهلنا يعني  ما ساي وتدرجنا من طبليه الحله وبيع قصب السكر  وبيع النبق والدوم والقنقليز  والدقه برضو في الحله (اي زول في حلتو ) لي طبليه اكبر شويه في السوق والاصناف زادت واتغيرت يعني طبليه الحله الكانت حلاوه ولبان وبسكويت وشكرا اتغيرت لطبليه  السوق الكان فيها  ورق الفلسكاب والاقلام والسجائر وهلم اصنافا  ومن هنا بتتضح ليكم انو لامن اهلنا قالو لينا اهم قاعده في السوق انو تعرف السوق داير شنو ؟ وتعدد الاصناف وتغيرها كان مسببه اختلاف  شكل الزبون ومتطلباته بين السوق والحله ومن الحته دي بتستشفو شئ انو نحن كنا ماشين صح بعد داك فكرت اني اعمل صندوق صغير بتاع اورنيش مع الطبليه وكانت الايام ديك ايام خريف علي حظي وعملت من الاورنيش قروش مابطاله رغم اعتراض والدتي رحمه الله عليها  لاني كنت بوسخ الهدوم وبتتعب هي في تنظيفها 
لسه بتذكر انو اول مركوب ورنشتو كان بتاع ابوي هههههههه ماكان داير يديني ليهو خايفني ابوظو لكن انا حنكي سنين واقنعتو وشلت منو قروش الاورنيش دبل هههههه ما ابوي ياجماعه 
الشئ الجميل في الشغل لامن تقبض قروشك وتقعد تحصر  هامش ارباحك ورغم قله الربح لكن انا كنت سعيد خصوصا اني من ارباحي دي اشتريت الحاجات الدايره كلها 
من خلال شغلي في الاورنيش كبرت تجارتي بتاعه الطبليه ودخلت اصناف جديده والطبليه كبرت لكن الاجازه خلصت ههههه اضطريت اني انقل باقي البضاعه الحله وابيعه في اول ايام الدراسه طبعا بالمساء بعد دوام المدرسه البقيت اكرهها شويه شويه ونتائجي فيها بقت في النازل وبقيت زول مدمن سوق لكن الوالد واخواني استدركو الحته دي قبل تستفحل وعصروني شويه عشان انجح نجاح يشرف خصوصا اني الوقت داك كنت ماشي  سادسه ومنها  علي المرحله الوسطي رد الله غربتها 
نواصل بعد شويه 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*انقطعت علاقتي بسوق البصل وبالتجاره عموما لحدي ما انتهت امتحانات سادسه وبما انو عادل ما كان في سادسه فمشاء الله عمل شغل كويس (عادل يصغرني بسنه ) 
ماصدقت الامتحانات انتهت الليله تاني يوم كنت في السوق حسيت اليوم داك بفخر وزهو لامثيل له لانو الاستقبال في السوق كان حافل وحافل جدا 
صديقي عادل 
حنان 
عم داؤود 
كمونيه 
واكييييييد زبائن الطبليه 
ديل اكتر ناس استقبالهم كان حميم 
اما بقيه الفئات الاخري في مجتمع سوق البصل فان استقبالها رغم حرارته لكن لم يكن يماثل استقبال عادل وحنان وعم داؤود وكمونيه 
طبعا يومي الجيت السوق ده كان للحوامه فقط يعني تجاره لا 
عادل قفل طبليتو ومشينا سوا السوق حمنا واشترينا اغراض طبليتي 
لكن لاهو فتح طبليتو لا انا فتحت طبليتي كل العملنا جبنا بضاعه الطبليه حقتي وبعد داك حمنا في السوق 
في حاجه نسيت اقولها ليكم 
انا وعادل كنا بنجد متعه في التجول في سوق البلح لانو كنا بنحوذ علي معظم بلح الفتاشه 
والفتاشه عباره عن حديده اسطوانيه الشكل ذات راس مدبب يغرسها التجار في شوال المحصول لتخرج عينه منه للتعرف علي جوده المحصول وتختلف احجام واشكال الفتاشات علي حسب نوع المحصول مثلا فتاشه البلح كبيره عشان حجم البلح لكن فتاشه العيش اصغر انواع الفتاشات لانو حجم العيش اقل حجم في المحاصيل 
كنا انا وعادل نمش سوق البلح وسوق النبق والدوم والقنقليز عشان ننال من مايجود علينا به التجار 
وبرضو مرات تلقانا في سوق البهارات والغرض من الذهاب لسوق البهارات شئ واحد العرديب 
مرت السنوات وكبرنا شويه شويه وبقي الوقت للعمل فقط يعني مافي لاسوق بلح لاسوق بهارات ولاحوامه ومافي حوامه جنب حنان وكل يوم يمر بتتعلم من سوق البصل البستهيفو الناس حاجات تشيب الراس 
وخلينا انواع التجاره التانيه وبقينا بعد داك بصاله 
بقينا نعرف انواع البصل واسعاره واهتمامتنا اتغيرت بقينا نجي من الصباح نمش محل بتقيف اللواري تشوف سعر السوق الليله كم ؟ واتعودنا علي عاده التجار المن وجهه نظري سيئه ادمان القهوه والشاي 
نواصل بعد دقائق 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نواصل 
بعد داك وتقريبا في سنه 1991
جاء قرار حكومي  بترحيل سوق البصل واسواق المحاصيل فقط للمنطقه جنوب الخرطوم او منطقه الحزام الاخضر او مايعرف حينها بكوشه الجبل طبعا هنا السوق جاط 
عفوا قبل المواصله كوشه الجبل كانت هي مكب نفايات مدينه الخرطوم وهي تقع جنوب مدينه الصحافه غرب مكان سكني سابقا والان 
السوق جاط وكطبيعه السودانيين لم يقبلو بالقرار وحاولو بشتي السبل اجهاض هذا القرار لكن لابد من ما لابد منه ووقع المحظور وتم نقل السوق الي السوق المحلي لكن الجميل في الموضوع ده انهم راعو انو كل اصحاب مهنه معينه يكونو جنب بعض ومن الصدف الجميله انو دكان ابوي كان جيران دكان ابو  عادل يعني كان قحيت عادل بسمعني هههههه 
لكن عادل لم تستهويه المغامره في سوق يفتقر حينها حتيب للمياه ناهيك عن اي شئ ويبلغ عدد الذباب الفي فضاء السوق ثلاثه اضعاف عدد سكان ولايه الخرطوم (طبعا كان كوشه ياجماعه ) 
كنا اول دكان فتح في السوق المحلي ويمكن اول تاجر باع شئ في السوق المحلي  كان ابوي 
حينها كنت في المتوسطه تقريبا في السنه الاولي واصلت في السوق في الاجازات الي ان امتحنت للثانوي وخلصت الثانوي وخشيت الجامعه هنا الوضع اختلف 
طبيعه دراستي كانت بالمساء يعني من الساعه 2ظهر وانت ماشي بقيت الصباح اصحي وامش السوق ومن السوق علي الجامعه والحته دي كانت مضايقه اخواتي في البيت لاني كنت بلبس اكتر من غيار في اليوم 
بمناسبه اللبس طبعا لو لبست بنطلون في السوق حينها بقولو فلان ده افندي ساي ههههههه عشان كده بلبس الصباح الجلابيه والطاقيه والمساء بلبس البنطلون ويالجامعه جاك طالب 
استمرت علاقتي بسوق البصل حتي العام 2001 وبعدها تركت التجاره لاني التحقت بجامعه تتطلب ان تعطيها جل وقتك وهنا انتصرت رغبه اني اكون مخرج علي رغبتي السابقه اني ابقي بصالي ورغم حبي الشديد لمهنه التجاره وحبي لسوق البصل الا انني تركت التجاره متجها الي اطار اخر يختلف تماما عن عشقي الاول 
دي كانت ذكريات  ويوميات بصالي اتمني اني ما اكون اهدرت زمنكم واتمني اني اكون وفقت في تلمس اشياء يمكن تكون خافيه علي البعض 
بس اهم شئ
رجاءا لاتتهمو سوق البصل بالجوطه هههههههه 
فتكم بي عافيه 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

حاضر
                     اهم شى البصل



موش كده يا احمد جبريل انت كده ميه ميه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

فطور شنو ياالشمشار من اسي



كيف ؟؟؟؟الفطور مسمار القلب المقوله دي اتعلمتها في السوق عاين الساعه عندك كم ؟ ياراجل ما تجوعنا ساي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بس لو اعرف بتمشي وين يامعاويه وتعلقنا كده كنت ارتحت



 مارديت علي بتزوغ وتمشي وين انت ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الشمشار مشى يفطر
الظاهر حا يجينا بعد الغدا
المهم البصل !!



جيتك هسي وياداب كملنا البوست اها رائيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
قريبين يا شمشره . . . واصل !!



حباااااااااااااااااااابك الاف 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا صغير !!!!!!!!



ههههههههههههه هووووووووي انت قايلني قدرك هههههههه 
الحوشابي انت دفعه عمك .......... داك صح ههههههه 
منور يا فخيم 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

يا الشمشار ياخي مالك بقيت ذي قناة فوول تقطع كمان تكون نسيت الكيبورد ولا شغال بجهاز لاب توب ونسيت البطاريه بعد الكهرباء قطعت منك *** بعدين اعذارك بقت كتيره ونحن ماشفع عشان تجيب ليك صور من دور الحضانه تقول بسلم ليكم في رأسكم ** ياخوي عندك حلين نسبه لانه كتروا شاكوك وقلوا شاكروك 
يا تعتدل ولا تعتذل



استاذ ابراهيم  لك التحيه مالقيت تشبهني الا بي فول هسي mbc ماله عيبها لي سمحه واعلاناتها كتيره واللوقو بتاعه احمر ههههههه  اما الاعذار فدي طبيعه شغلنا كل لحظه فراغ  بلقاها بكون معاكم  والوقت المابكون معاكم تاكد بكون يا شغال يانائم ههههههه الصوره المن الحضانه عشان نرفع الروح المعنويه لعجائز المنتدي ناس خالد عيساوي ومريخابي كسلاوي  وابولين وجدو عبد العزيز24 وشخصك 
قلت لي يا شنو ياشنو علي صوتك ماسامع هههههههههه 

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*معاك لي آخر المشوار
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  ترانا صابرين اااااااااالشمشار  
 ايامك كانت حلو شديد؟؟؟!1 
ههههههه الملجة دي ملجة ويييييييين؟؟؟ 
اوع تكون الشعبي ام درمان



سوق البصل كان في السوق العربي ياباشا سابقا قبل ان ينتقل للسوق المحلي جنوب الصحافه 
تسلم علي كلماتك 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  هسع مش اربح فيك ابيعك واشتريك وبعد داك يربح فيك دبل كمان 
                        ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههه اي والله صدقت ده الحاصل هسي للاسف المكرفس 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بس لو اعرف بتمشي وين يامعاويه وتعلقنا كده كنت ارتحت



انا بمش الشغل يافرده هههههههه بعتذر بس الايام دي رمضان قرب وشغال  في اعداد وتنفيذ  افكار جديده  لبرامج رمضان لعدد من القنوات الفضائيه ولعدد من الاذاعات اضافه لشغلي في تدريب مذيعين (دوره جديده غير الدوره  الفاتت القلتها في بدايه البوست ده ) وبصور مجموعه اعلانات لعدد من الشركات  بس عشان كده بغطس مسافه واظهر تاني ان شاء الله بطنك بردت ههههههههه 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 مارديت علي بتزوغ وتمشي وين انت ؟؟؟



ردينا يامان بس كنت ماشي بالترتيب عشان كده الرد اتأخر
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

معاك لي آخر المشوار



حبابك ودي اخر محطه اها رائيك في البوست شنو ؟ 
اوعه تكون دفعت للكمساري هههههههه 
*

----------

